# How do you install R1 racing coilovers?



## B14 (Nov 25, 2003)

i just bought these coilovers and it has no instructions. i need some help please.


----------



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

Well honestly, thats what you should expect from a company like R1. But here's a link. Hope it helps. http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/september01/suspension.shtml


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

yes follow their instructions and u should be fine. since i jsut installed my fronts yesterday and my backs today ill tell u a little of what i know. plus mine were cheap also and came with no instructions. basically, for the front u need a 17mm socket with rachet, a 17mm wrench, a 12mm socket, and a jack. when u take off your wheel its pretty self explanatory. but seriousely, be careful when takin off the top of the strut because the spring could really hurt you. it scared the crap out of me.


----------



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

Hey 96, do you mean be cheap (I did the same =) ) and compress the spring w/ an automotive jack? If that's what you mean, then i would recommend putting a chain around the spring and strut and securing them to the car somehow. That way, when you decompress the spring, it won't fly out at you. Better safe than sorry, IMO.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

all i did was jack up the car, undid the two bottom bolts, and unscrewed the top of the strut under the hood, that way it shoots down and you're fine.


----------



## B14 (Nov 25, 2003)

B14kid said:


> Well honestly, thats what you should expect from a company like R1. But here's a link. Hope it helps. http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/september01/suspension.shtml


thank you very much for that would it be best to use the bushings or the duct tape? my friend said instead of renting the compressor he is just gonna cut the spring some so it isnt compressed as much.


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

DONT CUT ! I have heard of very bad things happen when you cut springs because you are charging the spring rate and can cause a catastrophic event while you are driving. :thumbup:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i hope u dont plan on using stock shocks/struts with those R1 coilovers. and if u do, i hope u dont drop it because the R1 coilovers dont come with shocks/struts like the higher end Tein's, Motivationals, etc.


----------



## B14 (Nov 25, 2003)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> i hope u dont plan on using stock shocks/struts with those R1 coilovers. and if u do, i hope u dont drop it because the R1 coilovers dont come with shocks/struts like the higher end Tein's, Motivationals, etc.


i was planning on cutting the spring off the strut. but any way i was going to use the stock strut until i can get my KYB GR-2. but i do work at a honda dealership SADLY (but it is work it wasnt my first choice) but any way i thank all of you for helping me with my direction problems. and i hope you all could probably help me more when i go get my Big SR20VET motor but until than thank you very much...


----------



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

Are you serious???? I hope you know that the SR20VET is EXTREMELY rare. Good luck finding one.


----------



## B14 (Nov 25, 2003)

B14kid said:


> Are you serious???? I hope you know that the SR20VET is EXTREMELY rare. Good luck finding one.


yes i found one it should be at my house at the end of feb. and into my car by end of march i have alot of rebuilding and adding on to it to do.. the way i got onew is through this one guy in new zeland he said he has one and the only problem with it is that the turbo is burnt out and one of the injectors are messed up he doesnt know which one it is... the motor has 6,000 khm on it and he said the turbo burnt out because he put a used turbo on it.. so basically if you want to find one search the NZ area or Europe.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

96sentra said:


> all i did was jack up the car, undid the two bottom bolts, and unscrewed the top of the strut under the hood, that way it shoots down and you're fine.


You guys scare me!

Mike


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

i know, it was a ghetto way but everything is fine and it got the job done.


----------



## B14 (Nov 25, 2003)

that is exactly what we did we where expecting to release the tension on the spring by cutting it first than unbolting it but the spring ate the blade, than we just on the front released the bolts and than we released the jack slowly to depress the spring that was easy but the rears were different, we unbolted the bottom of the strut and shot the strut out the bottom of the car it was fun but now my car is 3.5" lower and my 17" rims go on, on tuesday, it is so great my handling is ten times better, i just cant wait until i get my GR-2, thank god i got lojack.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

B14 said:


> that is exactly what we did we where expecting to release the tension on the spring by cutting it first than unbolting it but the spring ate the blade, than we just on the front released the bolts and than we released the jack slowly to depress the spring that was easy but the rears were different, we unbolted the bottom of the strut and shot the strut out the bottom of the car it was fun but now my car is 3.5" lower and my 17" rims go on, on tuesday, it is so great my handling is ten times better, i just cant wait until i get my GR-2, thank god i got lojack.


If your car is 3.5 inches lower than stock I guarantee you it handles worse than stock!

Mike


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

I agree. the nissan sentra ./200sx (B14) were not designed tobe lowered that much with out afecting ride quality. The maximum our cars or the b14 should be lowerd is 2.0 with adjustable shocks. if you want to go lower you would have to have either get hydraulics or a complete air ride suspension.


----------



## B14 (Nov 25, 2003)

morepower2 said:


> If your car is 3.5 inches lower than stock I guarantee you it handles worse than stock!
> 
> Mike


no not at all the ride is excellent no bouncyness and no bumping i just put my 17's on and it made it way better and the handling is also better


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

B14 said:


> no not at all the ride is excellent no bouncyness and no bumping i just put my 17's on and it made it way better and the handling is also better


If your car is really lowered 3.5" I 100% guaratee that your car handles way worse than stock and rides like crap. If you timed it on an autocross coures or took it on the track where you could actualy measure the handling it would be pathetic and order of magnitude worse than stock. Raise the car up and lower no more than 1".

Mike


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

B14 said:


> no not at all the ride is excellent no bouncyness and no bumping i just put my 17's on and it made it way better and the handling is also better



Come on now... we know better.. 

The only way you can drop it below 1.5" without effecting ride quality . GREATLY... is with a shortened strut coilover setup, like the Motivational setup. Can't tell you about air or hydrailics...that's show stuff, not performance.

But I really look forward to seeing you argue with Morepower2.... ga'head teach him a lesson about your "no bouncy" 3.5" slammed ride.


----------



## B14 (Nov 25, 2003)

myoung said:


> Come on now... we know better..
> 
> The only way you can drop it below 1.5" without effecting ride quality . GREATLY... is with a shortened strut coilover setup, like the Motivational setup. Can't tell you about air or hydrailics...that's show stuff, not performance.
> 
> But I really look forward to seeing you argue with Morepower2.... ga'head teach him a lesson about your "no bouncy" 3.5" slammed ride.


i never said it didnt bounce i just said it isnt a horrible ride there is no constant bouncing and the handling is excellent i recently put a camber kit on and had the caster plates readjusted bc my car has been in a accident. the toe is set where the front of the tires are pointing alittle inward like a race car .03 degrees on the left -.04 degrees on the right so it kind of looks like ( / \ ) not so much like that... and my GR-2 make the ride seem better atleast until i get used to it. and we raised the car a little bit it is sitting now from stock height 2.75" on the front 3.00" on the rear. i raised it bc the i just put these rims on and im afraid of ruining the rims and tires and also one of you guys told me that i dropped it too much i will try to get some pics up. before and after. shots if i can find any.... and the SR20VE is not rare i found a place and what car it comes from this place has like thirty sr20ve even including my VET he has 7 VET's. well enjoy bad mouthing this one bc every 200sx owner has an opinion but you know what as horrible has you guys may think my car looks or rides my mother said "wow! Your car looks nice". ENJOY!!!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

B14 said:


> i never said it didnt bounce i just said it isnt a horrible ride there is no constant bouncing and the handling is excellent i recently put a camber kit on and had the caster plates readjusted bc my car has been in a accident. the toe is set where the front of the tires are pointing alittle inward like a race car .03 degrees on the left -.04 degrees on the right so it kind of looks like ( / \ ) not so much like that... and my GR-2 make the ride seem better atleast until i get used to it. and we raised the car a little bit it is sitting now from stock height 2.75" on the front 3.00" on the rear. i raised it bc the i just put these rims on and im afraid of ruining the rims and tires and also one of you guys told me that i dropped it too much i will try to get some pics up. before and after. shots if i can find any.... and the SR20VE is not rare i found a place and what car it comes from this place has like thirty sr20ve even including my VET he has 7 VET's. well enjoy bad mouthing this one bc every 200sx owner has an opinion but you know what as horrible has you guys may think my car looks or rides my mother said "wow! Your car looks nice". ENJOY!!!



It's not about opinion, it's about fact and knowing the car. A 3" drop gives you no travel in the suspension...none.. and you're running with stock oem replacement shocks? (yes, GR2's are nothing more than stock replacments, not upgrdes) Glad your mom likes it.... she wouldn't if she knew how dangerous the setup is... I'm stretching here, but your mom probably isn't the best person to get suspension advice from... 

Without the proper suspension setup for such a radical drop your car is an accident waiting to happen.

Not opinion, fact


Some reading material for you:

http://www.sentra.net/tech/garage/suspension.php

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/september01/suspension.shtml

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/december03/200sx/

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/february01/motivational.shtml

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/october02/me_mounts/


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

B14 said:


> i never said it didnt bounce i just said it isnt a horrible ride there is no constant bouncing and the handling is excellent i recently put a camber kit on and had the caster plates readjusted bc my car has been in a accident. the toe is set where the front of the tires are pointing alittle inward like a race car .03 degrees on the left -.04 degrees on the right so it kind of looks like ( / \ ) not so much like that... and my GR-2 make the ride seem better atleast until i get used to it. and we raised the car a little bit it is sitting now from stock height 2.75" on the front 3.00" on the rear. i raised it bc the i just put these rims on and im afraid of ruining the rims and tires and also one of you guys told me that i dropped it too much i will try to get some pics up. before and after. shots if i can find any.... and the SR20VE is not rare i found a place and what car it comes from this place has like thirty sr20ve even including my VET he has 7 VET's. well enjoy bad mouthing this one bc every 200sx owner has an opinion but you know what as horrible has you guys may think my car looks or rides my mother said "wow! Your car looks nice". ENJOY!!!


FWD race cars toe out, not in unless you are talking about camber, not toe.

Its not opinion, but fact and you just messed up the handling of you car. If you don't belive me, try racing it and see how good you do, unless you don't care about performance and are only into the look. In that case have fun and enjoy how your car looks.

Mike


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> unless you don't care about performance and are only into the look. In that case have fun and enjoy how your car looks.
> 
> Mike


Mike is right, The drop is great for looks... in a show, parked.. not on the road. The first time you have to do any sudden manuver you'll realize how bad the car reacts and handles.


----------



## MSTH8TDMAX23 (Dec 1, 2003)

pls dont go for coilovers.... go for lowering springs..


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

MSTH8TDMAX23 said:


> pls dont go for coilovers.... go for lowering springs..


huh????


----------



## B14 (Nov 25, 2003)

ok well here is a pic for yall and the car did react badly now it is a smooth comfortable ride around turns hey i also have strut bars that keep me steady through turns here is a pic at now color and if i have space at the almost color i want to go..


----------



## B14 (Nov 25, 2003)

another photo...........


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

THis thread is funny.  :fluffy:

I'm jus gonna add my comment like I always do and you have to listen to me whether you like it or not. 

R1 coilovers, dropzone coilovers, APC coilovers, all that stuff you see on ebay is the best stuff you can possibly buy, IF YOU ARE A SHOW CAR. Go ahead, put it on your car, use stock dampers, and slam it 4"...Jus DO NOT expect it to be better, don't expect it to be the same either, it's gonna handle worse, you're gonna be slamming your mounts against the strut body, and it's gonna be the most uncomfortable ride you ever had. BUT THAT'S OK, B/C YOU HAVE A 100% SHOW CAR.

When you want something to take to the track, please read up in this section. You have many options open, but they aren't cheap:

First off, when you ride any lower than stock, do not use stock dampers. Stock Struts/struts are meant to be used at stock height. If you do not follow this rule, you will BLOW the shocks in an average of 6 months, depending on height, and you will feel every dime you run over b/c it's very uncomfortable. OEM replacement shocks SUCH AS GR2s, are no better, they are *OEM* replacement, aka: no difference in the ones you just had. What you want to get is a shock/strut that is meant for a lower ride. KYB's AGX shocks, Tokiko, and I believe Tien will give you what you need and they will last. A new arrival to the Sentra line is Motivational Engineering's new shortened struts. These struts are the best stand-alone dampers you can buy. You will ride extremely comfortable and the car won't bottom out.

For the actual spring, there's coilovers or lowering springs. Lowering springs are exactly what the name says: it lowers your car and that's about it. They have a slightly higher spring rate making your car a bit more fun to drive, but overall, there's no real added performance. With coilovers, let's start with the sleeve/coil system. These require aftermarket shocks to mount onto (like you saw in the NPM article). You need to select a shock like I stated above, and they will typically be very nice if you shoose a good brand. The only good brand I can think off the top of my head is Ground Control. The higher spring rates make the car alot better to drive and add alot of performance. If you get a crappy brand, however, (APC, Dropzone,...) you're pretty much buying a lowering spring with height changing capability from a cheap F&F ricer company that only makes it for the money that kids will pay for this junk.

If you want a top of the line setup. Go for the one-piece stand-alone coilovers, such as Tien, or Motivational. They come with their own springs, mounts, and threaded dampers. The dampers are already shortened to the appropriate length and they are engineered to work with that specific spring. The ride is awesome, the performance is unbeatable, and the price isn't as bad as you think. The Tien basics start at around $750 which is about $100 more than what you would pay for a spring/shock setup ($250/400).

I hope I gave you enough information to make the right choice.


----------



## B14 (Nov 25, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> THis thread is funny.  :fluffy:
> 
> I'm jus gonna add my comment like I always do and you have to listen to me whether you like it or not.
> 
> ...


i do plan on upgrading but this is for now the R1 coilovers arent that bad the ride is more bouncy than stock but that i was told is normal for lowering your car i am not going for show im going for daily ass raping Hondas. and maybe i mught put it in to a couple local shows but i know i cant win a big contest type show but i dont know i have been in one show but it was for audio but i took it out.but any way i do plan on fixing my car with top of the line or atleast close to it when i put my motor in it wont have anything else but an upgrade on turbo, manifold, exhaust, and intake, and then i am going to rebuild the motor , then i will put it in... but i understand that you guys are telling me the truth about these things but i am just trying something new to my car... but what would make me happy is DOES MY CAR LOOK NICE?


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

I have R1's, they blow. Hope to be upgrading shortly.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

B14 said:


> i do plan on upgrading but this is for now the R1 coilovers arent that bad the ride is more bouncy than stock but that i was told is normal for lowering your car i am not going for show im going for daily ass raping Hondas. and maybe i mught put it in to a couple local shows but i know i cant win a big contest type show but i dont know i have been in one show but it was for audio but i took it out.but any way i do plan on fixing my car with top of the line or atleast close to it when i put my motor in it wont have anything else but an upgrade on turbo, manifold, exhaust, and intake, and then i am going to rebuild the motor , then i will put it in... but i understand that you guys are telling me the truth about these things but i am just trying something new to my car... but what would make me happy is DOES MY CAR LOOK NICE?


Slammed that low, you are not going to ass rape hondas in the twisties unless they are ricers that have also lowered their car too much. Its more like you will be on the receving end. At least Hondas have way more wheel travel and can be lowered more before the suspension quits working.

I 100% guarantee that you car handles way worse than a stock car. You are sitting either on the bumpstops or at the most 1/2 inch off them. Yo uare on the rear bumpstop. This means you have no rear suspension and in a hard turn your car is going to mad oversteer. If you don't belive me, enter a local autocross and see how you get absolutly worked. If you care at all how your car works or how safe it handles, imedeatly raise it up 2 inches, get some AGX shocks and Koni bumpstops with a Motivational rear spring plate and align it. You should proboably also confirm what the spring rates on the R1 coilovers are. They proably don't even know. I bet they are the same front and rear which can result in oversteer. The way you have your car is totaly how a ricer sets it up and is dangrous if you have to do some emergency manovering and is no way useable for any sort of raping anything, much less a good Honda.

Mike


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

You know, there is a big misconception here I want to mention. Is is a common thought that lowering your car (and center of gravity) will make it so that your car is harder to flip. Lemme tell you, your suspension is the #1 thing that will keep your car from flipping in a hard turn. Spring rates aren't a number that tells you how comfortable your ride will be, the spring rate tells you how much weight is transferred to the outer/inner wheels in a hard turn. WITHOUT SPRINGS, ALL OF THE CAR'S WEIGHT WOULD BE TRANSFERRED TO THE OUTER WHEELS IN A HARD TURN AND THE CAR WOULD FLIP.

With that said, lowering your car gives your car much less travel. 1.5" drop will also give you 1.5" less travel on the dampers, 4" drop means you lose 4" of travel. The springs (let's say 175lb rating springs as an example) will continue to transfer 175lbs/sq in. (or foot, I forget), until it runs out of room to compress. When your upper mounts touch the strut/shock body, it is called bottoming out. This is the lowest you cn go, and now the spring is doing NOTHING. Because of this, the spring rate is infinity and all the weight is transferred to that wheel. Less travel means you will bottom out more.

Now, here is a situation I've said more than once before: Your car is slammed down 2-3", you are on the highway, and you are left with only about 4-5" or suspension travel. You hit a ramp going 60. The springs on the outside of the turn (which are too short) instantly compress until you bottom out. Your 175lb spring rate instantly goes to infinity, and all of the cars weight is transferred to the outer wheels. The inner wheels lift off the ground, you are lifted off the highway, and the cops find your car sitting upside-down next to the I-75 on-ramp.


----------



## B14 (Nov 25, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> You know, there is a big misconception here I want to mention. Is is a common thought that lowering your car (and center of gravity) will make it so that your car is harder to flip. Lemme tell you, your suspension is the #1 thing that will keep your car from flipping in a hard turn. Spring rates aren't a number that tells you how comfortable your ride will be, the spring rate tells you how much weight is transferred to the outer/inner wheels in a hard turn. WITHOUT SPRINGS, ALL OF THE CAR'S WEIGHT WOULD BE TRANSFERRED TO THE OUTER WHEELS IN A HARD TURN AND THE CAR WOULD FLIP.
> 
> With that said, lowering your car gives your car much less travel. 1.5" drop will also give you 1.5" less travel on the dampers, 4" drop means you lose 4" of travel. The springs (let's say 175lb rating springs as an example) will continue to transfer 175lbs/sq in. (or foot, I forget), until it runs out of room to compress. When your upper mounts touch the strut/shock body, it is called bottoming out. This is the lowest you cn go, and now the spring is doing NOTHING. Because of this, the spring rate is infinity and all the weight is transferred to that wheel. Less travel means you will bottom out more.
> 
> Now, here is a situation I've said more than once before: Your car is slammed down 2-3", you are on the highway, and you are left with only about 4-5" or suspension travel. You hit a ramp going 60. The springs on the outside of the turn (which are too short) instantly compress until you bottom out. Your 175lb spring rate instantly goes to infinity, and all of the cars weight is transferred to the outer wheels. The inner wheels lift off the ground, you are lifted off the highway, and the cops find your car sitting upside-down next to the I-75 on-ramp.


ok i understand now so basically i have stock struts and if i dont raise my car now it would be bad.. but i dont plan on racing my worthless ga16de because besides the fact that the motor sucks. it is slow. now i am wondering is it still a bad that i am just using this height just to cruise? and please this is a question answer it with out offending me... also does anyone know how to get the smoke looking clear corners i know you have to put them in an oven but for how long and what temperature?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

B14 said:


> and please this is a question answer it with out offending me... also does anyone know how to get the smoke looking clear corners i know you have to put them in an oven but for how long and what temperature?


I'm not going to flame you about the question, but I will say that that question has nothing to do with this thread. Quick answer, Talk to Liu about getting Steath corners/headlights. or if you jus wanna tint the glass, et some spray tint from a hobby store and spray the inside of the clear lense. The corners usually will open if you set them in the oven at the lowest temperature for 5 minutes.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

B14 said:


> ok i understand now so basically i have stock struts and if i dont raise my car now it would be bad.. but i dont plan on racing my worthless ga16de because besides the fact that the motor sucks. it is slow. now i am wondering is it still a bad that i am just using this height just to cruise? and please this is a question answer it with out offending me... also does anyone know how to get the smoke looking clear corners i know you have to put them in an oven but for how long and what temperature?


With a 3 to 4" drop it isn't safe for the street. Not offending you, just trying to help you, so you don't hurt yourself or anyone else.


----------



## B14 (Nov 25, 2003)

myoung said:


> With a 3 to 4" drop it isn't safe for the street. Not offending you, just trying to help you, so you don't hurt yourself or anyone else.


what is safe i was thinking 2.0 in front and 2.5 in back?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

B14 said:


> what is safe i was thinking 2.0 in front and 2.5 in back?


You've been given plenty of information in this thread.. people that have real experiance and extensive knowledge of your car. Now it's of course your choice to take the advice or not. If you've ever read NPM or for that matter Sport Compact Car Magazine then you've been given advice from people that write for those publicatons, in this thread. 

You taken the first step in asking questions and showing interest in your car... The info you use from the thread and links given should help you understand suspension dynamics a little better. 

psst...Remember Rule #1: Don't listen to Honda guys about your Nissan


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

myoung said:


> psst...Remember Rule #1: Don't listen to Honda guys about your Nissan



that is so true... honda guys that only believe in honda and only work and study honda dont know jack crap about nissan.


----------



## B14 (Nov 25, 2003)

well any way i raised my car back up and the ride is totally different the bump stops arent hitting anymore and the steering is way better and for the record i never oversteered i know how to drive my car and any other cars... i used to be a lot manager at classic audi and they sent me to go to Panoz racing school.. it isnt a big accomplishment and the cars werent nissan but it was helpful and a good experience.... ok well the next big thing is motor swap so well im waiting on that one ( and oh the honda guy well he owns a real jap 200sx the one that is right hand drive and all the pretty things on it but the car looks like crap but the motor is very beautiful well just thought i should let you know that) see you in the motor technical treads....


by buy bye have a nice day
//////////
( O )( o )
()
<---->
<=>


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

B14 said:


> what is safe i was thinking 2.0 in front and 2.5 in back?


other way around. the front needs to be lowered more than the rear b/c of the tremendous fender gap.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

B14 said:


> well any way i raised my car back up and the ride is totally different the bump stops arent hitting anymore and the steering is way better and for the record i never oversteered i know how to drive my car and any other cars...
> <=>


Then you didnt drive the car hard enough to oversteer, I 100% guarantee that your car would snap oversteer lowered that much, especialy under trailing throttle.

Mike


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oversteer? HA. Maybe a bit of understeer. Lay off the handbrake.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> oversteer? HA. Maybe a bit of understeer. Lay off the handbrake.


Not when the rear of the car is on the bumpstops!

Mike


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> Not when the rear of the car is on the bumpstops!
> 
> Mike


oh, hehe. That'll do it.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

B14 said:


> and for the record i never oversteered i know how to drive my car and any other cars...


I'm pretty sure he wasn't saying that YOU are oversteering... sure looks like that's what you're saying in this post.

Maybe read up on what the terms oversteer and understeer mean.


----------



## BadAhab (Apr 30, 2002)

suprise anyone that he photoshopd it yellow? Does the rear in a b14 even have 3" of suspension travel stock? I saw a geo metro lowered once. He took out the shocks/struts what ever they have and used 2x4's.

After my first auto-x I went up to a guy and after telling him it was my first time he asked "did you hit any cones" and I said "no thats a good thing right?" and he responded "you wernt going fast enough".

-sean


----------

